# Faucet Water Won't Turn Off.



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

You are TOO funny:whistling2: :yes: :whistling2: Below the faucet (inside the cabinet ) there should be two valves mounted on the wall. (they are called anglestops) turn off the left one and the water should stop running. Then you can remove the handle and then the valve. Take it with you to your local hardware store and purchase replacements and then reinstall.


----------



## Gunraidan (Jan 5, 2008)

Rehabber said:


> You are TOO funny:whistling2: :yes: :whistling2:


:001_unsure: I'm sorry it's not my fault I'm stupid.



Rehabber said:


> Below the faucet (inside the cabinet ) there should be two valves mounted on the wall. (they are called anglestops) turn off the left one and the water should stop running. Then you can remove the handle and then the valve. Take it with you to your local hardware store and purchase replacements and then reinstall.



Not to sound even more clueless then I already am but how exactly do I take the valves off?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

With most faucets, there will be a small cover (that usually says H or C) on the handle. Pry this off, and there will be a screw underneath. remove the screw and pull the handle up and off. You should then see a hex shape and you use a wrench to turn it counterclockwise to remove it. Make sure that the anglestop has stopped all the water flow before starting this procedure. If this doesn't make any sense to you, it may be time to call a plumber.


----------



## jpplumber (Jan 1, 2007)

Turn the valve (angle stop) off under the sink, turn the handle on the faucet above to make sure the water is off. Use a screwdriver to remove the faucet knob then use a pair of channel locks to remove the faucet stem....I could go on but I have a feeling you may be in over your head...if you really want to try this there a ppl on here that will walk you through it further (maybe even me) another option is to go buy a nice new faucet and supply lines and try to put that in... or...ehem, have someone do it for you. I will check back in a few.


----------



## Gunraidan (Jan 5, 2008)

Rehabber said:


> With most faucets, there will be a small cover (that usually says H or C) on the handle. *Pry this off*, and there will be a screw underneath. remove the screw and pull the handle up and off. You should then see a hex shape and you use a wrench to turn it counterclockwise to remove it. Make sure that the anglestop has stopped all the water flow before starting this procedure. If this doesn't make any sense to you, it may be time to call a plumber.


Would should I pry it off with?



jpplumber said:


> Turn the valve (angle stop) off under the sink, turn the handle on the faucet above to make sure the water is off. Use a screwdriver to remove the faucet knob *then use a pair of channel locks *to remove the faucet stem....I could go on but I have a feeling you may be in over your head...if you really want to try this there a ppl on here that will walk you through it further (maybe even me) another option is to go buy a nice new faucet and supply lines and try to put that in... or...ehem, have someone do it for you. I will check back in a few.


Channel Locks? Sorry but I don't know what that is.


----------



## jpplumber (Jan 1, 2007)

> Channel Locks? Sorry but I don't know what that is.


I rest my case. Call a plumber


----------



## Gunraidan (Jan 5, 2008)

jpplumber said:


> I rest my case. Call a plumber


Okay. 

Just a question though where can I learn this stuff? I mean pluming and what not?


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Call a plumber or handyman, ask if they will be willing to teach you while they are fixing the problem. If they are not willing, call another till you find one.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Gunraidan said:


> Okay.
> 
> Just a question though where can I learn this stuff? I mean pluming and what not?


There are many general allaround repair books in most homecenters or book stores. Better yet there are specific books such as basic plumbing, basic electrical etc that go more in depth than the general books. Getting one with color pictures can be helpful too.


----------



## Gunraidan (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the help everyone.


----------

